# Rent allowance criteria: qualifying for rent allce if you are not on the housing list



## elizabooth (14 Nov 2010)

I have previously received rent allowance for many years however when I split up with my partner I had to re-apply to be on the housing list. 

I was refused a housing need and told to move back home with my parents. I do not care about being on the housing list however when I applied for rent allowance in my new house I was told I must be on the housing list to qualify for Rent Allowance. 

Is this true or are there other ways of qualifying for rent allowance if you are not on the housing list?


----------



## gipimann (14 Nov 2010)

The qualifying criteria for Rent Supplement can be found in the booklet linked at the end of this page:

[broken link removed]


----------



## evac (16 Nov 2010)

Yes you definetely have to be on the housing list, there is a section on the rent allowance form that the council have to fill out. Try going to the council again on a different day and talk to a different person, explain your situation, some of them can be grumpy, my sister got told to move back home with the parents aswel, but I didn't. It just depends what person you get. Tell them there is no room in your parents house if they suggest it again.


----------



## rightnwrong (4 Dec 2010)

Thanks for posting the link gipimann. It helps me a lot.


----------



## onlineprint (4 Dec 2010)

Guys if you are homeless ie no fixed addess you COULD get rent allowance but you will need to fight for this with the CWO and he will need to refer your case to his supervisior and only then can you be approved for rent allowance. I was in that boat myself less than 5 yrs ago and I had to fight for rent allawance, i would not have been on the housing list for at least 5+ years. It all depends on your CWO - some CWOs can be very rude and some can be the best ever to help you. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2010)

onlineprint,

The rules have changed since your circumstances 5 years ago.

A homeless person must also meet the qualifying criteria - either they have had a housing needs assessment carried out and be on the local authority housing list, or have been renting privately and/or have been homeless for 6 of the previous 12 months.


----------



## ajapale (4 Dec 2010)

Separate question moved to this location: 6.5 mo pregnant and living on aunties couch, cant get on housing list. What to do?


----------

